# Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€



## Fresssack89 (27. Oktober 2013)

*Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Hallo Liebes Forum,

ich möchte meinen PC für BF4 ein wenig nachrüsten, folgende Hardware ist momentan verbaut:

Gehäuse: NZXT Tempest 410 Elite
Netzteil: Enermax (ich glaube 470W Bronze)
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 275 Lightning
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940 (nicht übertaktet) + Boxed Kühler
Mainborad: Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 v2.0
RAM: Kingston Hyper X 2x 2Gb DDR2 1066 CL 5-5-5-15
Sandisk 60GB SSD und 2 weitere normale Festplatten

achja und Win 7 32bit leider nur.

So nun möchte ich schon gesagt etwas aufrüsten um BF4 in hohen bis ultra settings zocken zu können und möchte nicht mehr als ~500€ ausgeben.

Nach eigenen Recherchen bin ich auf folgende Sachen gekommen:

Mainboard:   ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0
CPU: hätte ich gern behalten da sie eigentlich nicht schlecht ist
CPU Kühler: Prolimatech Samuel 17 "Fire Edition"
Graka: SAPPHIRE RADEON R9 280X OC Toxic, 3072 MB DDR5, mini DP, HDMI
RAM: Team Group Vulcan Series Orange, DDR3-1866, CL11 - 8 GB Kit
 Zusammen kosten die Teile ca. 500€

Kann ich da noch mehr rausholen? 
Sollte ich andere Teile verwenden?
Reicht mein Netzteil?

So, für weiter anregungen bin ich gern offen, und danke schonmal für die Antworten!

MfG 

Fresssack


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Willkommen im Forum,

Ich glaube das die alte CPU nicht mehr ausreichen wird, zumindest nicht im MP Modus.
Zudem geht die Grafikkarte billiger.


----------



## Fresssack89 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

okay, gibts denn alternativen? die auch nicht unbedingt den Geldbeutel sprengen?
bin in der hinsicht leider noch sehr unerfahren und bei der heutigen auswahl is man auch schnell überfordert
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Cinnayum (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Die Toxic-Modelle sind verhältnismäßig teuer und laut, ohne wirklich schneller zu sein als Modelle ohne viel OC .

Wo steckt die Logik das Board wechseln zu wollen, aber die CPU zu behalten?
Wenn du schon die Kiste aufschrauben musst, würde ich einfach, um deine Nerven zu schonen die CPU gleich mitmachen.

Nur ein neues Board bringt leistungsmäßig nichts. (außer du würdest von DDR2 auf DDR3 wechseln UND von PCIe 2.0 auf 3.0)


----------



## B4C4RD! (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Der 940 ist am2+ meiner meinung nach schon etwas sehr Veraltet  wuerd ich persoenlich fuer Bf4 nicht mehr Verwenden und gucken ob ich fuer dein Preislimit nicht schon etwas neueres bekomme..

Ich hab mal was zusammen gestellt:

CPU: AMD FX Series FX-4130 4x 3.80GHz So.AM3+ BOX - Hardware,

Board: Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 AMD 990X So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX

Ram: 8GB GeIL Dragon RAM DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

Graka: 2048MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X Windforce 3x OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0

Kuehler: 49683 - be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 SR1 Tower Kühler

Macht zusammen 468,81€

Klar kann man noch irgendwo 'n paar €'s sparen aber so wuerd Ich 'n mir Kaufen.


----------



## bludi007 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

1 x Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) 
oder http://geizhals.de/g-skill-dimm-kit-8gb-f3-10600cl9d-8gbnt-a598574.html
1 x Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XOC-3GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191)
optional 
1 x Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) oder 
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)

Macht ca. 635€


Die erste Option war zu teuer.


----------



## Icedaft (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Bin knapp 45€ über dem Budget:
1 x Intel Core i5-4430, 4x 3.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I54430)\
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)\
1 x PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7970 3GBD5-2DHE/OC)\
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3\
1 x Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1)}


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Ich würde es so machen
1 x Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
1 x HIS Radeon R9 280X IceQ X² Turbo Boost Clock, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280XQMT3G2M)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
585,55€ wenn du über Geizhals bei Hardwareversand reingehst


----------



## Fresssack89 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

okay danke schonmal für den inblick,
nun würde ich gern noch in die richtung orange gehn,

was haltet ihr von dem ram:
Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-2133 » Team Group Vulcan Series Gold, DDR3-2133, CL10 - 8 GB Kit

und passt der auf das von Grenn-cb geposte board?

habt ibr noch cpu kühler vorschläge für mein gepostetes gehäuse, in orange?

vielen dank!

und was haltet ihr von caseking?


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Würde passen, bringt aber keine Mehrleistung zu 1600MHz und ist nur weniger Prozent besser als 1333MHz, zudem hnat der 1,65V Spannung was nicht gut ist für aktuelle AMD und Intel Systeme.


----------



## Fresssack89 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

hast du was oranges oder schwarzes parat, was passen würde? 
die team group volcan gibts glaub ich nich als 1600er bzw 1333

und warum ist es nich gut für aktuelle sYsteme?


----------



## bludi007 (29. Oktober 2013)

Empfohlen sind RAM Riegel bis 1,5 Volt.  Alles darüber belastet den integrierten Speichercontroller zu sehr.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Wieso muss es eigentlich oranger RAM sein?
Immerhin sieht man die RAM Riegel selbst kaum wenn das Gehäuse ein Sichtfenster an der Seite hat.


----------



## Fresssack89 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

ja muss nich, was schwarzes wäre auch okay

und gibts bei den R9 280x modellen grosse unterschiede oder es es fast egal welche man sich da holt?
achja und was haltet ihr nu von caseking?


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Ja, es gibt schon deutliche Unterschiede bei der R9 280X, was Temperatur und Lautstärke angeht.

Caseking ist ein sehr guter Laden, da kannst Du bedenkenlos bestellen  Und sie schicken immer ein Tütchen Gummibärchen mit


----------



## Fresssack89 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1600 » GeIL Enhance CORSA Series DDR3-1600, CL9 - 8GB Kit

die sind besser als die anderen von mir geposteten oder?
was sagen mir denn die latenzen aus? 9-9-9... und was CL9 10 oder 11?

welche 280 is denn nich zu empfehlen zwecks lautstärke?


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Der Nachteil ist, dass der RAM hohe Heatspreader hat, daher passt kaum ein größerer CPU-Kühler darüber.

Je niedriger die Latenzen, desto schneller. Der Effekt ist aber so minimal, das merkt man nie im Leben, mehr als 1600MHz und CL9 ist Geldverschwendung.

Nicht zu empfehlen wäre z.B. die Sapphire R9-280 Vapor-X, weil sie zu laut ist.


----------



## Fresssack89 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Okay danke für den kleinen einblick!

habt ihr noch ne alternative cpu + mb in richtung amd? die evtl. etwas  günstiger ist? dennoch aber leistungsmässig nich allzu lahm?


----------



## Erok (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Für knappe 494 Euro könntest Du auch einen FX 6300 mit einer R9 280x nehmen :

1 x AMD FX-6300, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed (FD6300WMHKBOX)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XOC-3GD)
1 x ASRock 970 Extreme3 (90-MXGK60-A0UAYZ)
1 x Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1)

Greetz Erok


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Würde passen, bringt aber keine Mehrleistung zu 1600MHz und ist nur weniger Prozent besser als 1333MHz, zudem hnat der 1,65V Spannung was nicht gut ist für aktuelle AMD und Intel Systeme.



Das ist nicht korrekt.
Der RAM Controller von AMD ist nicht so empfindlich wie der von Intel.
AMD hat keine Probleme mit 1,65 Volt oder mehr. Selbst 1,8 Volt verträgt ein AMd Prozessor.

Wobei ich natürlich trotzdem 1,5 Volt RAM kaufen würde da es ja genug 1,5 Volt RAM gibt.


----------



## Fresssack89 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Danke Erok, finde das sieht sehr vielversprechend aus!
Der Kühler ist auch nich zu laut oder?
kann man daran evtl noch einen lüfter mit orangen leds anbringen?


----------



## Erok (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Ja das ist natürlich möglich. Du kannst den Lüfter gegen einen anderen 120er austauschen, das ist nicht das Problem.

Nur würde ich Dir davon abraten, und lieber einen leuchtenden Gehäuse-Lüfter kaufen wie den Enermax T.B Apollish zum Beispiel, aber obs den jetzt in orange gibt, weiss ich nicht genau. 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Fresssack89 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

ich hab jetzt schon 2 lüfter mit oranger led in mein meiner gehäuse oberseite drin, aber iwie reicht das nich find ich, is nochn bissl finster, deshalb dacht ich, in den cpu lüfter, hmmm okay dann evtl iwas anderes.


----------



## Erok (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Hinten am Gehäuse müsstest Du doch noch einen Lüfter anbringen können ?

Ansonsten evtl noch selbstklebende LED rund um das Sichtfenster. Dürfte dann so um die 15 Euro kosten der Spass 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Fresssack89 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

hinten ist der nzxt lüfter vom gehäuse drin, den müsst ich austauschen dann ja, aber um das sichtfenster herum klingt gut 

gibt es eigentlich so, kabel sets, für die verbindung zwischen meinen 3 festplatten und dem dvd laufwerk, ausser den steifen kabeln die ich hab, wo des in reihe angeklemmt is? sind glaub ich relativ alte sata festplatten.


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Das hier wäre doch was für Dich : Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer Memory LED Demo - YouTube


----------



## Fafafin (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Es macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, 8GB RAM mit einem 32bit-Windows aufzurüsten. Ich wundere mich, dass darauf noch keiner hingewiesen hat. Mit 32bit ist bei 3,5GB Schluss, für mehr wird ein 64bit Windows benötigt!


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Er kann einfach Windows 7 64bit in der gleichen Variante runterladen und dann mit seinem vorhandenen Key aktivieren.

Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online oder

Windows 7 Professional - incl. SP1 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Fresssack89 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Softy schrieb:


> Das hier wäre doch was für Dich : Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer Memory LED Demo - YouTube



haha, ohja, der is echt nice


----------



## Fresssack89 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Es macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, 8GB RAM mit einem 32bit-Windows aufzurüsten. Ich wundere mich, dass darauf noch keiner hingewiesen hat. Mit 32bit ist bei 3,5GB Schluss, für mehr wird ein 64bit Windows benötigt!



okay, danke, dessen war ich mir schon bewusst, ich werde bei der gelegenheit gleich auf win 8.1 umsteigen, (oder sollte ich nicht?)

und in diesem zusammenhang, ich hab noch ne 60gb ssd, macht es sinn, da das win 8 draufzupacken und die anderen festplatten nach und nach zu formatieren, oder bekomm ich da probleme?


----------



## Icedaft (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Ja, das BS sauber auf die SSD neu installieren (vorher im BIOS auf AHCI umstellen).

Infos zur SSD und zur Einrichtung gibt es hier:

PC-Experience Hardware, Tipps und Tricks : | SSD Optimierungen, Tipps, Tricks und FAQs (Update 27.09.2013)


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Joa, wobei man sich den ganzen Einrichtungs-Klim-Bim bei den SSD's getrost sparen kann. Einfach schauen, ob AHCI im BIOS eingestellt ist und dann Windows draufbügeln. Den Rest macht Windows dann automatisch, wenn eine SSD erkannt wird.

Ich hätte noch schicken RAM : Avexir Core Series orangene LED DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (AVD3U16000904G-2CIO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Avexir Core Series Orange LED - YouTube

Ich habe so einen ähnlichen mit blauen LED's (nur mit 2800MHz ). Wenn ich davon was sehen würde, fände ich es toll  

Blöd, dass der mit 1,65 Volt läuft  Naja, man könnte ihn sicher auch mit 1333 MHz @ 1,5 Volt laufen lassen.


----------



## Fresssack89 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Softy schrieb:


> Joa, wobei man sich den ganzen Einrichtungs-Klim-Bim bei den SSD's getrost sparen kann. Einfach schauen, ob AHCI im BIOS eingestellt ist und dann Windows draufbügeln. Den Rest macht Windows dann automatisch, wenn eine SSD erkannt wird.
> 
> Ich hätte noch schicken RAM : Avexir Core Series orangene LED DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (AVD3U16000904G-2CIO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


 

auch seh nice aber der erste hat geblinkt, gefiel mir besser ☆. ☆


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Das hier wäre der RAM: Produktvergleich Crucial Ballistix Smart Tracer LED orange/blau DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1866, CL9-9-9-27 (BLT2CP4G3D1869DT2TXOBCEU), Crucial Ballistix Smart Tracer LED orange/blau DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL8-8-8-24 (BLT2CP4G3D1608DT2TXOBCEU) | Geizhals D

Musst Du halt überlegen, ob Dir das Geblinke der Aufpreis wert ist (und ob es Dich auf Dauer nicht nerven würde ).

Zu Windows: Da brauchst Du nicht umsteigen, weil Du ja Deinen Key für Windows 7 64bit weiter verwenden kannst (siehe oben).


----------



## Fresssack89 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

naja, das klitze kleine Problem, hab den key nich, is der "alte" rechner vom schwiegervater...und glaub er hat den key nich mehr uch muss nichmal genau nachfragen.

war nur spass mit dem geblinke^^ das nervt bestimmt tierisch 
mal sehn wie ich das klär mit den orangen lichtern.


----------



## Icedaft (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Sofern der Rechner noch zu starten ist, kannst Du den Key auslesen.

So lesen Sie Lizenzschlüssel aus - PC Magazin


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

OK  Dann könntest Du ja orangene LED-Lüfter einbauen: BitFenix Spectre LED PWM schwarz/orange 120mm , wobei der LED-Effekt bei den BitFenix Spectre Lüftern nicht so spektakulär ist.

Alternativ gäbe es noch  Lamptron FlexLights  zum Befestigen im Gehäuse.

Aber bevor wir uns mit LED-Blingbling verzetteln  Wie sieht denn die Zusammenstellung bis jetzt aus?

Zu Windows: Das ist kein Problem, Du kannst den Key auslesen: Magical Jelly Bean Keyfinder - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Fresssack89 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Erok schrieb:


> Für knappe 494 Euro könntest Du auch einen FX 6300 mit einer R9 280x nehmen :
> 
> 1 x AMD FX-6300, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed (FD6300WMHKBOX)
> 1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
> ...


 
also momentan gefällt mir (vor allem preislich) diese zusammenstellung am besten,
für verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich gern noch offen,
und anstat dem ram, evtl noch einen mit orangem licht, aber da muss ich nochma guggn was der geldbeutel hergibt 

das mit windows key auslesen werd ich mal probieren heut abend wenn ich daheim bin (bin leider noch auf arbeit) und spätestens morgen kann ich mich intensiver damit beschäftigen (4tage wochenende) 

und wenn ich upgrade auf 64bit, geht das direkt auf die ssd? brauch ich dann alle treiber neu oder macht mir das windows automatisch? gehn denn die ganzen games dann noch? oder muss ich die unter 64bit neu installieren?


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Zum Spielen wäre der i5-4570 + Asrock B85 Pro4 etwas schneller, mussu halt guggn, ob der noch ins Budget passt. --> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Haswe...7-4770K-Core-i5-4670K-Core-i5-4570-1071762/2/

Du musst Windows runterladen, und dann auf eine DVD brennen oder mit diesem Tool auf einen USB-Stick packen: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online

Dann installierst Du es auf die SSD, und die Treiber (Grafikkarte, USB 3.0, Audio , LAN-Treiber) müssen anschließend installiert werden. Die Spiele musst Du dann i.d.R. neu installieren.


----------



## Fresssack89 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Spiele musst Du dann i.d.R. neu installieren.


hmpf...das is ja hmmm nich so schön=(

aber okay, is des dann autostart oder muss ich im bootmenü den boot aufs dvd laufwerk stellen?


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Zum installieren von Windows muss das DVD-Laufwerk oder der USB-Stick als erstes Bootmedium im BIOS eingestellt werden.


----------



## Fresssack89 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Softy schrieb:


> Zum Spielen wäre der i5-4570 + Asrock B85 Pro4 etwas schneller, mussu halt guggn, ob der noch ins Budget passt. --> Haswell im Test: Core i7-4770K, Core i5-4670K und Core i5-4570 - Haswell im Test: Benchmarks, Fazit



hmm board 3€ billiger, aber CPU gut 50euro teurer =( hm, da muss ich in mich gehn, merkt man das soooo sehr in zusammenhang mit der GPU in Spielen? is halt eher nen gamer rechner und fast bis gar keine video bzw fotobearbeitung.


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Also, wenn es vom Budget irgendwie geht, würde ich den i5 einpacken, ansonsten halt den FX-6300. Bei einigen Spielen ist der i5 schon deutlich schneller unterwegs, wie man im o.g. Test sieht. Aber natürlich kann man mit dem FX-6300 schon auch relativ gut zocken.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist nicht korrekt.
> Der RAM Controller von AMD ist nicht so empfindlich wie der von Intel.
> AMD hat keine Probleme mit 1,65 Volt oder mehr. Selbst 1,8 Volt verträgt ein AMd Prozessor.
> 
> Wobei ich natürlich trotzdem 1,5 Volt RAM kaufen würde da es ja genug 1,5 Volt RAM gibt.



Achso, ich dachte das es auch die modernen AMD Systeme betrifft.


----------



## Fresssack89 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

gibts große unterschiede zwischen dem FX 6300 und dem FX 6350? lohnt der aufpreis?


----------



## Fresssack89 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

achja, und kennt jemand ne seite wo ich mir die win 7 ultmate runterladen kann in 64bit? finde nur professional und home premium=(


----------



## Icedaft (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Nein, lohnt nicht, das bischen Mehrleistung kannst Du mit Übertakten ausgleichen. Halbwegs spürbar wäre nur der Sprung auf eine Intel I5 Plattform.


----------



## Softy (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Fresssack89 schrieb:


> achja, und kennt jemand ne seite wo ich mir die win 7 ultmate runterladen kann in 64bit? finde nur professional und home premium=(



⇒⇒⇒Windows 7 legal herunterladen / ISO-Files & Tutorials


----------



## Fresssack89 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

recht herzlichen dank!


----------



## Fresssack89 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

was meint ihr, lieber die gigabyte windforce r9 280x oder die sapphire oc (nicht toxic) r9 280x?


----------



## Softy (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Fresssack89 schrieb:


> was meint ihr, lieber die gigabyte windforce r9 280x oder die sapphire oc (nicht toxic) r9 280x?


 
Ich wäre für die Sapphire


----------



## grenn-CB (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Fresssack89 schrieb:


> gibts große unterschiede zwischen dem FX 6300 und dem FX 6350? lohnt der aufpreis?


 
Nein der lohnt sich nicht.



Fresssack89 schrieb:


> achja, und kennt jemand ne seite wo ich mir die win 7 ultmate runterladen kann in 64bit? finde nur professional und home premium=(


 
Du hast es doch aber auch vor zu kaufen oder?


----------



## Fresssack89 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich wäre für die Sapphire


hast du dafür nen guten grund? oder einfach nur weil dir danach ist?


----------



## Fresssack89 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Du hast es doch aber auch vor zu kaufen oder?



ich habs aufm Rechner, aber als 32bit, und mit dem einen vorgeschlagenen Programm hab ich die serial rausbekommen, aber auf den microsoft seiten hab ich die version nich gefunden=(


----------



## Softy (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Fresssack89 schrieb:


> hast du dafür nen guten grund? oder einfach nur weil dir danach ist?


 
Ja, die Gigabyte ist zu laut:


Gigabyte R9 280X OC 3 GB Review | techPowerUp

Review: Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X Overclocked Edition - Graphics - HEXUS.net - Page 10


----------



## Fresssack89 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

okay, das ist ein K.O. kriterium, danke! dann wirds wohl die werden sapphire werden!


----------



## grenn-CB (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Soweit ich weiß gibt es aber Ultimate nicht zu herunterladen da müsste man soweit ich weiß die ei.cfg in der Iso löschen [Erledigt] ei.cfg - WinFuture-Forum.de


----------



## Icedaft (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

http://msft.digitalrivercontent.net/win/X17-24395.iso


----------



## Fresssack89 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß gibt es aber Ultimate nicht zu herunterladen da müsste man soweit ich weiß die ei.cfg in der Iso löschen [Erledigt] ei.cfg - WinFuture-Forum.de



das hab ich auch schon gelesen und probiert, aber als ich besagtes programm zur ei.cfg datei löschen probiert hab, war diese immer noch in der iso vorhanden=(


----------



## grenn-CB (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Das geht auch nur wenn man das per USB Stick macht.


----------



## Fresssack89 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Das geht auch nur wenn man das per USB Stick macht.


 
naja ich hab sie ja gelöscht als sie noch aufm rechner war und da gings nich zu löschen
(und da stand dass es auch auf dvd geht)


----------



## grenn-CB (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Du hast aber auch das auf dem Rechner gehabt und nicht auf der DVD oder?


----------



## Fresssack89 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

das, was ich jetzt installiert habe, war drauf (pc vom schwiegervater, ohne dvd)
besagter schwiegervater hat mir nen link geschickt, wo ich win7 downloaden konnte mit dem programm zum entfernen der ei.cfg aus der iso, ohne das downgeloadete win 7 irgendwo drauf zubrennen, hab ich das programm ausgeführt aber die ei.cfg wurde nicht gelöscht (trotz info: "removed")
deshalb hier die frage nach einem win 7 ulti standalone^^


----------



## Softy (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Funktioniert der Link nicht, den ich gepostet habe?


----------



## Fresssack89 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Softy schrieb:


> Funktioniert der Link nicht, den ich gepostet habe?



doch der link funktioniert, aber er hatte gefragt, und ich bin noch auf arbeit, muss daheim erstma downloaden, und mir das anguggn^^
ist es ein problem, wenn ich die brenn und auf dvd mach, dann das bootlaufwerk auf dvd stell zum installieren auf meine ssd, wenn win 7 32bit auf der anderen platte noch drauf is? kann ich beide nach belieben booten? oder gibts da probleme mit treibern etc?


----------



## Softy (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Ich würde die andere Platte abklemmen, wenn Du Windows auf die SSD installierst. Sonst musst Du jedesmal manuell auswählen, welches BS gestartet werden soll.


----------



## Fresssack89 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

oder sollte ich damit warten bis die neuen komponenten drin sind?


----------



## Softy (4. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Ja, das wäre sinnvoll.


----------



## Fresssack89 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

8401917 - ASRock 990FX Extreme3 AMD 990FX So.AM3+ Dual Channel

kenn sich jemand mit diesem board aus? ist das gut für den ausgewählten FX 6300?
was mich noch stört is das geschrieben wird, das es keinen "front usb 3" anschluss hat, gibts ein vergleichbares, welchen diesen hat? da mein tempest 410 elite, ja front hat, wäre das schon toll, und naja, schwarz oder schwarz-orange sollte es sein


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Das Board hat keinen internen USB 3 Header.
Du kannst also den USB 3 Stecker vom Gehäuse nicht anschließen.


----------



## Fresssack89 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Board hat keinen internen USB 3 Header.
> Du kannst also den USB 3 Stecker vom Gehäuse nicht anschließen.



ja genau das hab ich gelesen  nun die frage gibts ein vergleichbare? auststattung, preis, farbe mit dem usb3 header?


----------



## Icedaft (5. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Da wäre eher so etwas zu empfehlen:

Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Fresssack89 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

lohnt sich das warten auf die die referenzmodell der r9 290 (ohne x)?
oder einfach zur 280x greifen?
und lohnt der sprung der fx6300 auf den 8350?


----------



## Icedaft (7. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Vergleiche selbst: Test AMD- und Intel-CPUs/APUs für Spieler: Bestenliste und Kauf-Tipps (November 2013)

Wenn Du Dir die Liste in aller Ruhe mal anschaust wirst Du sehen, das selbst der I3 4330 (DualCore) noch vor den genannten 8350 und 6300 liegt...

Für den Preis des 8350 gibt es schon den i5-4570 (~160€) und da liegen Welten dazwischen.

https://geizhals.at/de/amd-fx-8350-fd8350frhkbox-a852989.html

https://geizhals.at/de/intel-core-i5-4570-bx80646i54570-a931005.html


----------



## Fresssack89 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

ich meine natürlich mit referenzkühler der r9 290, da es ja referenzmodelle bereits gibt, nur halt mit standardkühllösung von amd.


----------



## Fresssack89 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

okay und danke icedraft, dann muss ichs mir noch überlegen, obs der FX6300 oder ob ich den mehrpreis von 60 euro zum i5 4570 zahlen will


----------



## Fresssack89 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

oh mist...und ich glaube ich brauch nochn neues netzteil =(
hab nur 2x 6pin pci e stromanschlüsse für die graka, aber allein die sapphire r9 280x hat 1x 6pin und 1x 8pin=(  (is 8-pin das selbe wie die angabe 1x 6+2pin? rechnerrisch is mir das bewisst =8^^ aber technisch?)


----------



## grenn-CB (7. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Fresssack89 schrieb:


> okay und danke icedraft, dann muss ichs mir noch überlegen, obs der FX6300 oder ob ich den mehrpreis von 60 euro zum i5 4570 zahlen will



Lohnen würde sich das, allerspätestens für die Zukunft.


----------



## Icedaft (7. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Na was heist Mehrpreis. Wenn Du den AMD FX8350 mit einem dafür am besten passendem 990FX Board für das OC kombinierst bist Du beim nahezu gleichen Preis wie beim I5 mit einem passendem H87 Board.

AMD:
https://geizhals.at/de/asrock-990fx-extreme3-90-mxgk50-a0uayz-a679889.html 82,16€
https://geizhals.at/de/amd-fx-8350-fd8350frhkbox-a852989.html 160,75€
242,91€

Intel:
https://geizhals.at/de/gigabyte-ga-h87-hd3-a948180.html 79,38€
https://geizhals.at/de/intel-core-i5-4570-bx80646i54570-a931005.html 159,00€
238,38€


----------



## Fresssack89 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Na was heist Mehrpreis. Wenn Du den AMD FX8350 mit einem dafür am besten passendem 990FX Board für das OC kombinierst bist Du beim nahezu gleichen Preis wie beim I5 mit einem passendem H87 Board.



das is schon klar, es war aber am anfang der fx 6300 geplant für knapp 100€, und da wäre es ein aufpreis von 60 euro zum i5


----------



## Icedaft (7. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Mea culpa....


----------



## grenn-CB (7. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Fresssack89 schrieb:


> das is schon klar, es war aber am anfang der fx 6300 geplant für knapp 100€, und da wäre es ein aufpreis von 60 euro zum i5



Der ist auch um einiges schlechter als der Core i5 4570, da wirst du selbst mit OC niemals rankommen.


----------



## Fresssack89 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

okay, also angenommen ich nehme:

den i5 4570, oder den FX 6300
nen passendes board, 8gb ram,
die sapphire r9-280x dual-x oc

habt ihr nen schönes netzteil für mich? wenns geht modular

oder ne möglichkeit, einen 8pin anschluss der graka in einen 6pin anschluss des nt's zu stecken(geht das?)


----------



## Softy (7. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Du kannst in jedem Fall das Straight Power E9 CM 480W nehmen.

Die 8pin-Stecker haben 2 abnehmbare pins, so dass auch 6-pin Grafikkartenanschlüsse angeschlossen werden können.


----------



## grenn-CB (7. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Rate auch um E9 480W da 
-5 Jahre Garantie 
-hohe Effizienz
-leise
-gute Qualität


----------



## Fresssack89 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

und die frage, warten auf die referenzkühler der r9 290 (ohne x)
lohnt das?


----------



## Icedaft (8. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Fresssack89 schrieb:


> und die frage, warten auf die referenzkühler der r9 290 (ohne x)
> lohnt das?


 
Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Custom-Kühler ?!

Würde ich nicht unbedingt machen wenn Du jetzt spielen willst, die (guten) Customvarianten werden zunächst auch nicht billig sein.

Du kannst genausogut die hier https://geizhals.at/de/sapphire-radeon-r9-290-21227-00-40g-a1023288.html mit dem https://geizhals.at/de/arctic-cooling-accelero-xtreme-iii-a769176.html , dem https://geizhals.at/de/ekl-alpenfoehn-peter-84000000037-a636216.html oder dem hier kaufen https://geizhals.at/de/prolimatech-mk-26-a825985.html - leiser und kühler wirst Du es selbst mit dem besten Custom-Kühler nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Fresssack89 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

okay, aber wenn ich an der karte rumschraube, geht dann nicht die garantie flöten, falls sie doch iwann in den nächsten 2 jahren den geist aufgibt, wäre es doch schade ums geld!


----------



## Icedaft (8. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Das kommt auf den Hersteller an.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...eber-unterschiede-grafikkartenhersteller.html

Es gibt so etwas aber auch fertig mit Garantie: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...t-Aircooled-mit-Prolimatech-MK-26::22051.html


----------



## grenn-CB (8. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

@Icedaft 
 Nur lohnen tut sich das bei dem Preis nicht.


----------



## Icedaft (8. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Sag das mal der Wakü-Fraktion mit ihren 900€ Thermo-Reaktoren....


----------



## grenn-CB (8. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Ich meinte eigentlich damit sich die mit einen Vorinstallierten Kühler zu kaufen, immerhin ist die fast doppelt so teuer wie eine normale HD 7950.


----------



## Icedaft (8. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

O.K. Gecheckt.


----------



## Fresssack89 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Soo leute, ich hab mich heut mal rangesetzt und nochmal bissl geschaut,  ebenfalls hab ich mir überlegt mein budget etwas raufzusetzen, da es  doch eher zukunftssicherer sein soll, lohnt ja nich wenn ich in 1-2jahre  wieder alles neu kaufe.

Also momentan siehts so aus:

1x                                 3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X    € 249,76€
1x 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM      83,48€
1x Gigabyte H87-HD3 Intel H87 So.1150 Dual     79,58€
1x                                 Intel Core i5 4570 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX   163,90€
                               1x                                 8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual    69,52*€ 
1x                                 EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Tower Kühler    31,65*

zusammen 677,89€

So bis max 700 würd ich noch gehn, aber das ist oberste schmerzgrenze für mich!

Verbesserungsvorschläge? Lieber was besseres und wo anders sparen?
wenn ich auf die gleiche leistung komme bei geringeren ausgaben (aber gleicher optik) wäre meine freundin glücklicher


----------



## Rosigatton (9. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Sieht absolut klasse aus


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Du kannst das E9 mit 450 Watt nehmen welches 20€ günstiger ist.
Dann hast du das Budget und kannst den Xeon 1230 V3 statt des i5 nehmen. Damit hast du SMT was vielleicht von Nutzen sein kann,.


----------



## grenn-CB (9. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Beim RAM kannst du sparen wenn du zwei Stück von diesen hier nimmst ALTERNATE
 Zudem reicht dieser CPU Kühler Raijintek Themis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 Aus der Ersparnis kannst du dann einen Xeon E3-1230v3 kaufen.


----------



## Fresssack89 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

oka also der xeon is deutlich besser als der 4570 ja, so das sich der 40euro aufpreis lohnt?

das e9, 450 watt is leider ohne kabelmanagment was ich gern hätte

der raijintek kühler scheint mir laut der angabe dort etwas laut =(

und ich möchte gern alles mit einem mal bei hardwareversand bestellen, da entfallen wenigstens ab 0uhr die versandkosten


----------



## grenn-CB (9. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Der Xeon ist bei Spielen die HT unterstützen ca. 25% besser als der Core i5 von daher lohnt sich das.
 Dann rate ich beim Netzteil zum E9 480W.

 Das mit den Versandkosten ist aber bei Mindfactory, zudem ist der RAM bei Alternate auch mit Versand noch gut 20-25€ billiger.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Fresssack89 schrieb:


> das e9, 450 watt is leider ohne kabelmanagment was ich gern hätte


 
Dann musst du halt den Aufpreis zum CM480 in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Fresssack89 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

okay dann wirds wohl der xeon, wieviel besser wäre denn dann der 4770? nur in hinblickbauf oc oder?


----------



## grenn-CB (9. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Der Xeon E3-1230v3 ist ein Core i7 4770 nur mit 100Mhz weniger und ohne iGPU.
 Der Core i7 4770 wäre 3% besser, aber das ist nicht die Rede wert und lohnt sich auch nicht.
 übertakten kann man sowohl den Core i7 4770 als auch den Xeon E3-1230v3 nicht.


----------



## Icedaft (9. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Richtig und da auch nur die K-Version für 80€ mehr.


----------



## Fresssack89 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

okay, dann werde ich mir das jetzt so bestellen wie vorhin gepostet!

ich danke euch recht herzlich für eure Hilfe!!!!


----------



## grenn-CB (9. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Ein Feedback zum PC wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Fresssack89 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

sobald ich ihn habe und zusammengeschraubt habe, melde ich mich hier nochmal !


----------



## grenn-CB (10. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

In Ordnung, der Versand sollte ja nicht all zu lange dauern.


----------



## Fresssack89 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

naja die 280x  kommt halt erst frühstens am 12., in einer woche weiss ich mehr.


----------



## grenn-CB (10. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Wo hattest du jetzt nochmal bestellt?


----------



## Fresssack89 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

noch hab ich nicht bestellt, ich versuch es es heut ab 00:00uhr bei mindfactory


----------



## grenn-CB (10. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Beim Mindfactory dauert der Versand nachdem das Geld bei denen angekommen ist ca. 2-3 Tage.
 Von daher sollte das nächsten Donnerstag oder Freitag da sein.

 Wegen dem Midnight Shopping sollte man aufpassen, denn manchmal ist es dann teurer als am Tage mit Versand.


----------



## Monsterxxl (10. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Hallo Leute,

Bräuchte auch ein bisschen Hilfe.Ich würde gern meinen Rechner aufrüsten.
momentanes Set up:
Asus p5q-pro 
Gainward geforce gtx260-216
2 x Wd 49 irgendwas Sata 250gb mein ich
Core 2 duo E8500
Cooler Master M520

Folgendes hatte ich mir angeschaut
 Amd Fx 8320 
Gigabyte R9 270x Ati 
Board Asrock o. Gygabite Beides so um 70 Euro
8 Gb Ram Gskill oder so nix zu teures
128 gb plextor ssd 

Kann ich die Festplatten weiter benutzen glaub sata 2.0?
Reicht das Netzteil ?
Ich bin niemand der Overlocken möchte!
Und kein High End Gamer,Zocke wenn überhaupt bischen Wow zb.


----------



## bludi007 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Monsterxxl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Bräuchte auch ein bisschen Hilfe.Ich würde gern meinen Rechner aufrüsten.
> momentanes Set up:
> ...



Bitte ein neues Thema dafür erstellen, da sonst die Übersicht verloren geht.
Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung

Dann links oben auf "+Thema erstellen" klicken.


----------



## heldarious (10. November 2013)

Monsterxxl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Bräuchte auch ein bisschen Hilfe.Ich würde gern meinen Rechner aufrüsten.
> momentanes Set up:
> ...



Ja könntest du so kaufen.
Statt der Plextor SSD würd ich lieber eine Evo von samsubg nehmen. 
Dein momentanes Netzteil ist wahrscheinlich auch veraltet.  Sollte man vielleicht auch tauschen.  Was hast du denn für eins?

Am besten wäre es, wenn du ein neuen Thread aufmachst


----------



## Fresssack89 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

ja krass seit gestern abend von 722 auf 731 € -.-' schweinerei! der ram is 6 euro teurer geworden und der kühler=(


----------



## grenn-CB (10. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Dann bestelle doch den RAM von Alternate

 @Monsterxxl
 Bitte wie schon bludi007 gesagt hat einen eigenen Thread eröffnen.


----------



## Fresssack89 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

okay ich muss noch was fragen, bei diesem mainboard:

Caseking.de » Mainboards » Intel Mainboards » Intel Sockel 1150 » ASRock Z87 Extreme3, Intel Z87 Mainboard - Sockel 1150

sind die sata anschlüsse an der seite dran, gibts das auch in günstiger? das wäre echt cool!  und wenns dann noch in schwarz is wäre das perfekt


----------



## Fresssack89 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel


oder

49363 - Gigabyte H87-HD3 Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX

welches ist besser? und warum?


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Die H87 Boards unterscheiden sind nicht viel. Kauf das was dir zusagt.


----------



## grenn-CB (10. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Das H87 Fatal1ty hätte den Vorteil beim Sound Chip, aber wenn du wirklich wert auf Sound legst dann sollte man sich sowieso eine Soundkarte kaufen, wenn nicht reich auch ein normaler On Board Chip.
 Der Vorteil des GA-H87-HD3 wäre es dass das Zubehör größer ist als beim Asrock Board, denn da gibt es 4x SATA Kabel dabei und bei Asrock nur 2.
 Also wirkliche Vor oder Nachteile hat keins von beiden.


----------



## Fresssack89 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

hm okay und zu derfrage in post #117?


----------



## Fresssack89 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

hat das fatality denn den front usb3 header??? finde iwie nix dazu=(


----------



## grenn-CB (10. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Ja das hätte eins, siehe ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance (90-MXGQ30-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 Wegen der Frage in Post 117 weiß ich leider nichts.


----------



## Fresssack89 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Enermax ETS-T40-TB Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks

480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold

Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 4x 3.30GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,

8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

60726 - 3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel


das ist es, mal sehn wann es ankommt und ich alles verbauen kann!

vielen dank nochmal, ich meld mich mit nem foto und ersten erfahrungen!


----------



## grenn-CB (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Beim Kühler hätte der locker gereicht Raijintek Themis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Fresssack89 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

aber der is noch sooo schick bzw is die farbe nich so meins


----------



## grenn-CB (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Dann eben der True Spirit 120M, der hätte auch gereicht https://geizhals.at/de/thermalright-true-spirit-120-m-bw-100700559-a889414.html


----------



## Icedaft (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

So sieht man mehr grenn-CB: https://geizhals.at/de/thermalright-true-spirit-120-m-bw-100700559-a889414.html


----------



## grenn-CB (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

@Icedaft
 Irgendwie ist mein Link kaputt
 Habe den Fehler schon gefunden, es war ein Semikolon was hinten am Link dran war


----------



## Fresssack89 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

hmm naja nu is zu spät und was heisst gereicht? von der wärmeabführleistung her?


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Der Boxed reicht dafür und alle geposteten Kühler sind besser als der Boxed. Reichen tun sie daher alle.


----------



## Fresssack89 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

naja, das mit dem boxed scheint ja immer sone sache, mal is er laut mal is er weniger laut, und mit dem enermax denk ich hab ich was für die zukunft, zur not kann ich den xeon takt noch minimal hochschrauben nach anleitung und dann lohnt er sich wieder


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Den Xeon zu übertakten geht gar nicht da das alles gesperrt ist.


----------



## Fresssack89 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

laut der einen oder anderen seite kann man wohl denn takt ein wenig hochschrauben (laut einer seite hat ers bis 3.774ghz stabil bekommen, aber ich sag mal, ich denke ea muss noch nicht sein da alles mit dem standardtakt laufen sollte oder?


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Das ist Haswell. Da hat Intel alles weggesperrt was bei Ivy noch ging.


----------



## grenn-CB (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

@Threshold
 Nicht ganz, man kann ihn etwas übertakten mit einen Z87 Board, ob das nach dem Microcode Update mit dem Xeon noch möglich ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Ich habe am Freitag ein Xeon verbaut. Da ging gar nichts.


----------



## grenn-CB (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Hier soll es aber geklappt haben http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/303537-intel-xeon-1230v3.html, etwas über den BLCK und eben den Turbo hochgeschraubt, aber deswegen ein Z87 Board zu kaufen ist schwachsinnig für die paar MHz.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Tolle Aussage. 
Null Angaben zur verwendeter Hardware oder ob der Takt auf alle oder nur einem Kern anliegt.
Denn ein Kern geht. Das ist kein Thema. Aber auf alle 4 Kerne geht das eben nicht. Das ist gesperrt.


----------



## grenn-CB (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

@Threshold
 Bevor die H87 Boards da Microcode Update bekommen haben ging es sogar dort Max Turbo auf allen Kernen Xeon 1230v3 ?! - ComputerBase Forum
 Ob es für die Z87 Boards auch ein Microcode Update gab für die Xeon CPUs weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Softy (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Ich habe neulich einen non-K i7-3770 auf einem Asrock-Board mit Z-Chipsatz verbaut, damit konnte man den i7 auf 4,3 GHz (alle Kerne) übertakten. Das wäre eigentlich auch noch eine Alternative.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Bevor die H87 Boards da Microcode Update bekommen haben ging es sogar dort Max Turbo auf allen Kernen Xeon 1230v3 ?! - ComputerBase Forum
> Ob es für die Z87 Boards auch ein Microcode Update gab für die Xeon CPUs weiß ich nicht.


 
Ja. das war im Sommer.


----------



## Fresssack89 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

naaaaaa toll -.-

Bestellstatus:*offen (voraussichtlich versandfertig am 15.11.2013)

graka und ram zicken rum^^


----------



## grenn-CB (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Welche Karte war das nochmal?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. das war im Sommer.



Bei Z87 Board soll sich aber nicht geändert haben.


----------



## Fresssack89 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

r9 280x sapphire dual x


----------



## Fresssack89 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

ich hoffe mal mir bleibt die erfahrung des herrn auf mindfactory erspart....

60726 - 3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


----------



## grenn-CB (11. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Sollte denke ich nicht all zu oft passieren, denn bisher ist die RMA Quote bei 0% bei 100 verkauften Karten, eigentlich müsste sie ja jetzt aber bei mindestens 1% sein.


----------



## Fresssack89 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

booar  jetzt steht da ca. 22.11. versandfertig


----------



## Softy (12. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Ja, das Logistiksystem bei mf hat sehr oft ein paar Knoten  Da kann man genauso gut Lotto spielen


----------



## Fresssack89 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

habt ihr evtl. noch nen guten monitor bis 150€ parat? wenn ich mir schon so ein systen zusammenstelle, dann will ich nich unbedingt auf 1680x....zocken^^


----------



## Fresssack89 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

habt ihr evtl. noch nen guten monitor bis 150€ parat? wenn ich mir schon so ein systen zusammenstelle, dann will ich nich unbedingt auf 1680x....zocken^^


----------



## Icedaft (13. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (13. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Da würde ich noch 10-20€ drauflegen und einen LG IPS 235-P oder Asus VS248H kaufen.


----------



## grenn-CB (13. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Ja würde auch den IPS 235P nehmen, die 15€ mehr lohnen sich.


----------



## Fresssack89 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

die mit 144/120 hz, sind eigentlich besser für fps spiele oder? ab wann gehn die los preislich so? also die halbwegs guten?


----------



## Icedaft (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Das ist der Billigste:

https://geizhals.at/de/benq-xl2411t-9h-l9slb-qbe-a859887.html 274€


----------



## Softy (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Ein paar € würde ich noch drauflegen, der Asus hat die besseren Farben: http://geizhals.at/de/asus-vg248qe-90lmgg001q022b1c-a891345.html


----------



## Fresssack89 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

lohnt den der aufpreis zum lg für 160? oder is der unterschied da nich sooo sehr zu sehn zB in BF4?


----------



## Icedaft (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Du meinst vom LG zum Asus mit 120Hz? Wenn Du das Geld hast, ist das sicherlich eine Überlegung wert. Ansonsten ist der LG für 160€ sicher keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## Fresssack89 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

ja das meinte ich, okay, naja, dann hab ich ja die qual der wahl, bzw mein geldbeutel hat die qual
mal sehn, vielleicht ne option zu weihnachten


----------



## Fresssack89 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


Was sagt Ihr zu diesem Angebot?? lohnt?


----------



## Icedaft (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Der Monitor unterstützt zwar 3D, aber bietet nur bis 85 Hz.


----------



## Fresssack89 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

hm, ist er denn gut vom preis her? mir ist das 3d nicht soooo wichtig, obwohls scho nice wäre bestimmt in bf4, aber es soll halt auch möglichst schlierenfrei sein wenn ich mich ingame umdrehe etc..


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Wenn du in 3D spielen willst brauchst du Grafikleistung bis zum Abwinken.
Aber nehmen kannst du ihn schon.


----------



## Fresssack89 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

naja hoffe doch meine r9 280x reicht dann


----------



## Fresssack89 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Monitor AOC 24 Zoll "e2495Sd"
Wie ist der? der wird ab 18uhr im zackzack portal sein
ab welchem preis sollte man da evtl zuschlagen? kostet ja so schon nur ca. 140€, oder lieber mehr investieren?


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Den Hersteller kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## grenn-CB (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Fresssack89 schrieb:


> Monitor AOC 24 Zoll "e2495Sd"
> Wie ist der? der wird ab 18uhr im zackzack portal sein
> ab welchem preis sollte man da evtl zuschlagen? kostet ja so schon nur ca. 140€, oder lieber mehr investieren?



 Nicht wirklich rate bei dem Budget dann zum IPS235P für 25€ mehr.


----------



## Fresssack89 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

WoW, gut das ich bestellt habXD die r9 280x dual-x von sapphire hab ich für 249 statt wie jetzt für 280€ bekommen Puhh, die nachfrage scheint groß! 
aber morgen kommt mein paket endlich an


----------



## grenn-CB (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Das ist bei MF immer so das es an einigen Tageszeiten teurer ist.


----------



## Monsjo (15. November 2013)

Naja, eigentlich nur Nachts, dann können die die entfallen Versandkosten wieder reinholen.


----------



## grenn-CB (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Freitag Nachmittags ist das aber auch oft und dann oft auch übers ganze Wochenende, beobachte dieses Szenario schon ein ganzes Jahr.


----------



## Fresssack89 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

naja, oder die neue r9 serie findet so großen zuspruch, das sie einfach nicht wiederstehen konnten, und natürlich denkt MF auch gewinnorientiert  wären ja blöd wenn nicht egal, ich habs günstig bekommen
morgen kommt das paket endlich an


----------



## Monsjo (15. November 2013)

Viel Spaß. 

Gibt's dann auch Bilder?


----------



## Fresssack89 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

ich werd welche machen, und auch ma kurz berichten denke ich wie einfach oder schwer der einbau war, und wie gut das system läuft, mal sehn ob ich benchmarks mache oder nich^^


----------



## grenn-CB (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Fresssack89 schrieb:


> naja, oder die neue r9 serie findet so großen zuspruch, das sie einfach nicht wiederstehen konnten, und natürlich denkt MF auch gewinnorientiert  wären ja blöd wenn nicht egal, ich habs günstig bekommen
> morgen kommt das paket endlich an



Denke ich auch, in der Preisklasse sind die beliebten Karten auch gerade so gut wie kaum lieferbar unter anderen neben der Sapphire Dual-X auch die Gigabyte sowie auch die GTX 770 von MSI und Gigabyte die zur Zeit schwer erhältlich ist.
Neu ist die R9 280X aber so gesgat nicht ist ja nur eine HD 7970/GHz mit anderen Takt.

 Ein Feedback mit Bildern ist immer gerne gesehen, kannst ja auch noch schreiben ob der PC auch schön leise ist falls das der Fall ist.


----------



## Fresssack89 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

ok jungs, erster zwischenbericht, die hardware sitzt, windows is auf ssd, alles erkannt soweit bis auf 2 treiber, die kann ich aber erst später installieren.
der windows leistungs index gibt mir ne 7,5 (wegen der alten festplatten)
graka gibts ne 7,9, cpu 7,7
bilder und weitere tests folgen, achja, wie bekomme ich meinen ram auf dual channel? der steht im bios nur auf single?!


----------



## Monsjo (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Bau den RAM so ein das zwischen beiden Modulen ein Slot frei ist, dann müsste der im Dualchannelmodus sein.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Bei einigen Board haben die RAM Slots auch verschiedene Farben, falls das bei dir so sein sollte dann stecke sie beide in die Slots die die gleiche Farbe haben.


----------



## Fresssack89 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

bringt das was? speedmäßig?


----------



## Softy (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Ein paar % Performanceunterschied sind das schon, einen Unterschied merkt man aber nicht. Aber verzichten würde ich natürlich nicht darauf.


----------



## ich111 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Dual Channel? Ja klar Schau in die Anleitung vom Board da dürfte unter RAM Installation stehen wie du den einbauen sollst.


----------



## Fresssack89 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

hmm okay, ich werd ihn nachher wieder aufmachn und umsteckn, danke


----------



## Fresssack89 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

mist, hab ein problem...der erkennt meinen win7 ultimate key nicht an =( anscheinend hab ich nur nen oem schlüssel (der ausgelesen wurde mittels diversen programmen) und windoof sagt das er nicht aktiviert werden kann =( was passiert eig. nach 29 verbleibenden tagen?
telefonaktivierung wird nicht angeboten=(


----------



## grenn-CB (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Nach den 29Tagen ist das installierte Windows nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.
 Normalerweise müsste der aber eine Telefonaktivierung vorschlagen.


----------



## Fresssack89 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

naja normaler weise, aber selbst wenn ich den key lösche mittels slmgr -usk befehl und neu eingebe, kommt die variante nicht=(
und zu der oem version müsste eigentlich noch ein "persönlicher" key auf so einem aufkleber sein oder irre ich mich? aber den hab ich nicht, kann man den auch rausfinden iwie?


----------



## Monsjo (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Ist diese OEM-Version zufällig von PC Fritz?


----------



## Fresssack89 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

zufällig hab ich keine ahnung wo die her is^^ gedownloadet aus dem thread hier, aber den key hab ich ausgelesen, die gedownloadete war ultimate sp1, wenn der code nur für ultimate is, geht der auch für sp1 dann? oder nich?


----------



## grenn-CB (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Hier wurde doch nur das ISO von Chip verlinkt und da gibt es nicht mal ein Windows 7 Ultimate als Testversion.
 Deswegen weiß ich auch nicht welchen Key du meinst.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Biste sicher das ein key für Win 7 Ultimate ist ?


----------



## Fresssack89 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

weitr vorn jat icedraft nen link gepostet, für win 7 ultimate auf engl.
kann natürlich sein das mein key für die deutsche version ist, bin am downloaden,
und ja mein key muss für ultimate sein da ichs ja drauf hatte und den key ausgelesen hab!


----------



## grenn-CB (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Das ist dann aber nicht legal falls es wirklich so sein sollte.


----------



## Fresssack89 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

also nochmal, auf dem rechner meines schwiegervaters war win 7 ultimate drauf (anhand des ausgelesenen keys) anscheinend eine oem version, und ich musste ihn mittels eines programms auslesen da er den aufkleber bzw den key nicht mehr hat.
nun hab ich die platte mit win7 platt gemacht und habs mir runtergeladen (ist ja nicht verboten eigentlich, da ich ja einen gültigen key habe, mehr oder weniger.
aber zu aktivieren geht er nicht =(


----------



## grenn-CB (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Das ist legal, aber es wäre gut zu wissen wo er das Windows 7 her hatte.


----------



## Fresssack89 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

ich würde hn auch fragen wenn er nich gestern für 2 wochen nach jamaika geflogen wäre -.-'


----------



## grenn-CB (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Ach so, gehe mal in die Systemsteuerung und dann auf System, da sollte man unten auch den Key eingeben können.


----------



## Fresssack89 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

wenn ich da avrr anklicke anderen key eingeben, sagt er das des nich möglich is und das der key nicht i.o. ist, und die wahl zur telefonaktivierung ist nicht gegeben ich werd mir wohl oder übel nen neues windows zulegen müssen


----------



## Softy (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Hast Du das schon ausprobiert? 

--> [gelöst] Telefonische Aktivierung klappt nicht

oder Windows 7 lässt sich telefonisch nicht mehr aktivieren. - Microsoft Community


----------



## Fresssack89 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

hm also ich habe ja das problem das mir die auswahl zur telefonischen aktivierung nichtmal angezeigt wird=( 
das mit der eingabeaufforderung habe ich auch schon probiert! und den echtheitscheck bei windows hab ich auch gemacht, da ist alles i.o.=(


----------



## Softy (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Die telefonische Aktivierung wird auch nicht angezeigt, wenn Du die Internetverbindung kappst?


----------



## Fresssack89 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

ne, komischer weise nicht=(


----------



## Softy (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Dann würde ich mal die Microsoft Hotline anrufen : https://www.microsoft.com/worldwide/phone/contact.aspx?country=Germany


----------



## Fresssack89 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

hab gelesen, microsoft bietet für oem besitzer keinen support=( oder nur kostenpflichtign, naja, ich werd ma guggn


----------



## Softy (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Naja, für 20 Cent würde ich es mal riskieren, und dort anrufen.


----------



## Fresssack89 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

nagut dann werd ichs heut abend mal riskieren!
so kann ich aber schonmal sagen, mein pc rennt wieder und kriecht nicht mehr

wie lade ich hier am bestn fotos hoch von meinem pc?


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Du kannst die Funktion "Anhänge verwalten" nutzen.


----------



## Fresssack89 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

hey grenn, ich glaube du hattest rechtXD der von dir gewählte kühler hätte bestimmt gereichtXD
der enermax is ja ein riesenteil  vor allem im vergleich zum boxed kühler von intel hatte noch nich über 38°C bei bf4 auf ultra (wohl bemerkt im silence mode bei ca 850 umdrehungen )


----------



## Icedaft (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Hauptsache ist, er gefällt Dir und ist leise.


----------



## Fresssack89 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

leise ist er, mal von den beiden gehäuselüftern oben drauf =( da hätte ich damals zu den etwas teureren greifen sollen=(

kennt jemand nen shop wo ich orange kaltlichtdioden herbekomme??

PS: das mit dem windows ist geklärt, habs aktiviert bekommen!

und heute kommt noch ein DVD laufwerk (mein altes war noch ide und hat nich mehr aufs board gepasst) =(
und noch ne WD Caviar Black mit 1TB platte!
dann is er soweit fertig und es gibt das eine oder andere bild
soll ich euch nen benchmark machen? jemand ne programm empfehlung dazu? kostenlos?


----------



## Icedaft (19. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Rot bekommst Du überall, aber Orange? Sharkoon Kaltlichtkathode 4-in-1 Kit, CCFL 30cm, Rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Softy (19. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Fresssack89 schrieb:


> PS: das mit dem windows ist geklärt, habs aktiviert bekommen!


 
Freut mich, dass es geklappt hat 

Benchmark kannst Du hier mitmachen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259341-pcghx-hwbot-ranking-3dmark-2013-a.html

Statt Kaltlichtkathoden würde ich eher FlexLights kaufen: Produktvergleich


----------



## Fresssack89 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

wie werden diese flex lights denn mit stom versorgt? 4pin molex? sata?
und kann man die separat an und aus schalten?


----------



## Icedaft (19. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Fresssack89 schrieb:


> wie werden diese flex lights denn mit stom versorgt? 4pin molex? sata?
> und kann man die separat an und aus schalten?


 
Lamptron FlexLight Professional - 30 LED´s - orange - Hardware,

http://www.amazon.de/InLine-33328Z-...qid=1384864348&sr=1-1&keywords=schalter+molex

http://www.amazon.de/InLine-Lüfter-Adapterkabel-3pol-4pol/dp/B000VFMVNI/ref=pd_sim_computers_5


----------



## grenn-CB (19. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Gut das es mit dem Windows geklappt hat.


----------



## Fresssack89 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

naja, der benchmark ist okay...ich muss ihn morgen nochmal machen, aber in eurem ranking bin ich ca. im mittelfeld


----------



## Softy (20. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Dann musst Du einfach mal an den Taktschrauben drehen


----------



## Fresssack89 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

lustig^^ beim xeon geht nich mehr sooo viel hab den turbotakt schon auf alle kern auf 37 angehobn, weis nich ob bei der 280x dual x noch was geht, die is ja von hause aus schon bissl übertaket, will sie auch nich schrotten jetzt


----------



## Softy (20. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Achso, beim Xeon wird das schwierig 

Solange Du die Spannung nicht (zu sehr ) erhöhst, ist die Gefahr, die Grafikkarte zu schrotten, sehr gering.


----------



## Fresssack89 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

meinst bei der 280x is noch was drin?
ish hoffe ich hab morgen die zeit, dann poste ich dir mal meine 3dmark ergebnisse für des ranking dann bin ich dann mit drin


----------



## Softy (20. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Ja, denke schon, dass bei der Grafikkarte noch ordentlich Luft nach oben ist


----------



## Fresssack89 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

na oaky, aber ich glaube das lass ich erstmal, sollte erstmal reichen, bf4 auf ultra settings is kein problem (laut bf4 internem test) hab ich 60fps bei nem (auflösung: 1680x1xxx) 60hz monitor(da kommt evtl. nochn full hd) das ist ok und reich allemal, wenn für die zukunft luft nach oben ist, kann das aber nicht schlecht sein


----------



## Fresssack89 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

softy, sag mal, wo bekomm ich für meine 280x nen treiber, den 3dmark auch akzeptiert? bei mir steht immer "Der Grafiktreiber wurde nicht akzeptiert." Any ideas?


----------



## grenn-CB (20. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Was für einen Grafiktreiber hast du denn zurzeit installiert?


----------



## Fresssack89 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

laut gpu-z:   atiumdag 13.250.18.0 (Catalyst 13.11)/Win7 64


----------



## grenn-CB (20. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Den erkennt 3D Mark nur nicht weil er zu neu ist.


----------



## Fresssack89 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

hm, is des egal für des ranking von softy? oder müsste ich mir dann extra nen alten treiber drauf machen? da hab ich iwie keinen bock drauf


----------



## grenn-CB (20. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Das ist egal, denn die Versionsnummer steht ja trotzdem im Link von 3DMark dabei.


----------



## Softy (20. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Fresssack89 schrieb:


> hm, is des egal für des ranking von softy? oder müsste ich mir dann extra nen alten treiber drauf machen? da hab ich iwie keinen bock drauf



Ja, ist egal. Einfach den neuesten (Beta-)Treiber draufhauen und losbenchen


----------



## Fresssack89 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

is das normal? hatte beim erstn bench 149000 ca. Icestorm, hab dann nur bissl was an der takt schraube gedreht, dann wars 130000 nur noch, und jetzt is wieder auf standard, also wie am anfang, aber ich hab immer noch 130000 ?! is doch kacke


----------



## Softy (21. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Beim Icestorm Benchmark bremsen die virtuellen Kerne ziemlich stark, daher solltest Du die für den Benchmark abschalten.


----------



## Fresssack89 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

ich meinte den takt der graka, hab ich angehoben, und wiedr auf normal gesetzt


----------



## Softy (21. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Kann schon sein, dass es halt zu Schwankungen bei den Punkten kommt, z.B. wenn im Hintergrund irgendwelche anderen Prozesse laufen oder so.

Aber wie gesagt, der Icestorm Benchmark ist eigentlich mehr ein CPU-Benchmark, hoher Takt und Abschalten der virtuellen Kerne bringt da am meisten.


----------



## Fresssack89 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

das für das der icestorm ein cpu bench ist, lastet er meine graka aber gut aus mit 99% teilweise XD

wie schalte ich denn die virtuellen kerne ab? hab im bios nix gefunden.


----------



## Softy (21. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Da musst Du unter Advanced --> CPU Configuration --> "Intel Hyper Threading Technology" auf disabled stellen.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Nutzt du auch von 3DMark die aktuelle Version, den aktuellen gibt es ja in 1.0 und 1.1?


----------



## Fresssack89 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

ich muss nochmal stören, hab nochn mediamarkt gutschein gefunden, habt ihr da empfehlungen bis max 250 euro? 24 zoll sollte es sein, denke 27is bissl zu gross um da beim zocken den überblick zu bewahren^^


----------



## grenn-CB (27. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Bei dem Budget von Mediamarkt weiß ich leider keinen den man nehmen sollte, denn ich hätte den U2412HM von Dell vorgeschlagen aber den gibt es dort nicht.


----------



## dbilas (27. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Fresssack89 schrieb:


> also momentan gefällt mir (vor allem preislich) diese zusammenstellung am besten,
> für verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich gern noch offen


Ich würde statt den 6300 (der sicherlich gut ist) eher den FX-8320 nehmen. Den kannst du ohne großen Aufwand auf FX - 8350 takten und hast somit genügend Reserven was zukünftige games betrifft. 

Kostenpunkt ca  130€


----------



## Fresssack89 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



dbilas schrieb:


> Ich würde statt den 6300 (der sicherlich gut ist) eher den FX-8320 nehmen. Den kannst du ohne großen Aufwand auf FX - 8350 takten und hast somit genügend Reserven was zukünftige games betrifft.
> 
> Kostenpunkt ca  130€


 
hey danke aber ich hab schon bestellt, hab den xeon 1230v3 genommen^^


----------



## frisuba (27. November 2013)

Fresssack89 schrieb:


> hey danke aber ich hab schon bestellt, hab den xeon 1230v3 genommen^^


Damit hast du garantiert keinen Fehlkauf gemacht


----------



## dbilas (27. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Oh mein Fehler 
Der xeon ist natürlich super


----------



## Fresssack89 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

ja der xeon läuft und läuft und läuft...wenn ich kein case hätte würde er abheben^^ ne ernsthaft, is super is auch schon alles zusammengebaut, läuft 1a!


----------



## grenn-CB (27. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*



Fresssack89 schrieb:


> hey danke aber ich hab schon bestellt, hab den xeon 1230v3 genommen^^



Das ist die beste Entscheidung die man treffen kann, wie schon er selber gesagt hat hatte sich dbilas vertan.


----------



## Icedaft (27. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Gute Wahl.


----------



## Fresssack89 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

ACER Hlabid G 276

wie ist der?  kostet bei mediamarkt 219€, hab nen 75euro gutscheib und dann wäre ich bei 144, kann man das nehmen?


----------



## Fresssack89 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

oder doch lieber zur 24" version greifen zum zocken? habt ihr erfahrungen mit games ob 24 oder 27zoll?


----------



## grenn-CB (27. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Würde zu einem 23 oder 24" raten, ob der Acer was taugt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## jan2801 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Hallo,

habe mir letztens einen PC gekauft und bin echt sehr zufrieden mit dem Zocker-PC. Kannst ja gerne hier mal schauen:

Gaming Computer, Hardware und Software bei Lafaris.de

LG Jan


----------



## ich111 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Erstens überteuerter Fertig PC, vermutlich mit nem Netzteil, dass man nur an Silvester verwenden kann, zweitens hat der TE schon bestellt

Wie wärs wenn du dir das merkst:


----------



## grenn-CB (28. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Viel zu teuer, schlechte CPU für den Preis, sehr schlechte GPU für den Preis, genauso das Mainboard was durch den antiken 760G Chipsatz nicht mal USB 3.0 hat sondern nur durch extra Chips und als Krönung erwartet einen wohl ein China Böller Netzteil.
 Das was ich111 dazu geschrieben hat sowie das Bild passt gut dazu.


----------



## Fresssack89 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

ASUS VS 247 H-P kaufen bei Media Markt

oder BENQ RL 2450 HT weiß kaufen bei Media Markt
(ich hoffe den gibts vor ort evtl auch in schwarz)

oder doch evtl. den

http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/product/ASUS-VS-248-H,48353,462790,951613.html?langId=-3

man is so eine entscheidung schwerXD


----------



## grenn-CB (28. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

Den VS 248H könnte ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen, der soll nämlich gut sein, wie es mit den anderen beiden aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Fresssack89 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming aufrüstung für ~500-600€*

okay danke! also wenn niemand noch nen anderen vorschlag von mediamarkt hat, dann wirds dann wohl der werden


----------

